# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Article] QR Codes to help with marketing

## IanF

We are always looking the next best thing to help with marketing. These are QR codes.

This is the code for Paperkutz's facebook page. How this works, take your smart phone and scan this with your barcode scanner. It will then take you to the facebook page.
Two things you have to do is get an app on your phone for this, I use barcode scanner for android. The other is be be connected to web. Open your app point it the code and wait.

Here is the code for Print Image's page.

As they say that is not all. Let me know if this is useful and I will post more about this. 

This may be the next best thing since sliced bread. :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

> As they say that is not all. Let me know if this is useful and I will post more about this.


That was pretty much what I was thinking - How is this genuinely useful to a client or prospect, or is this just gadget fever?

My other question would be - just Facebook? This wouldn't work for other sites on the web?

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Eh? I'm confused.

Why can't you just tell people: "Hey the Paperkutz page is www.facebook.com/paperkutz" etc? 

 :Confused:

----------


## IanF

This is latest fad in the US and started in japan. It has many uses like on a menu it takes you to a web page with nutritional values and a detailed write up. Also they use it in ads and can track who uses it. This does help with transposing mistakes. 
Using your imagination this could be useful. A qr code takes you to page on how to install a washing machine/ order accessories.

----------


## OnlineMarketing

> My other question would be - just Facebook? This wouldn't work for other sites on the web?


the barcode links to a url so any website or facebook page can be used.

It's been huge in Japan,taking off in USA,sluggish in UK, almost unheard of in Australia and a complete non starter in SA IMHO.
As url's are often pretty long it can be useful but really will only ever appeal to a tiny % of the market. As it needs a decent
space in print media to work it will probably only be used by big print media buyers ie big brands.

----------


## gregbenn

If you really want people to pay attention to your QR codes, make them good for something fun. Use your QR code to send people to your email signup.

----------

Debbiedle (06-May-11)

----------


## Debbiedle

Incidentally if anyone wants help with developing their QR code, we can help.

----------


## Apps4SouthAfrica

I use these codes in my app building.  They are a great way to get your customers to see specific information that is useful to them.  You can link to website and even to youtube or a blog.  One of the ways that we have used them is for estate agents who want to promote a house with a for sale sign outside.  Just add a QR code to the for sale sign with a link leading to a video of the inside of the property.  Clients can get to see what the house looks like inside without having to bother the occupants.  

They can also be used on apps as loyalty programs.  Say you have a coffee shop and want to offer every tenth coffee free - we can build that into a QR code that is scanned at the till.  After the QR code is scanned nine times, it unlocks the discounted item or freebie on the phone.  A great way to get your customers coming back for more and easier than having to print cards and manually stamp them.

What makes them useful - IMHO - is that they can lead to a lot of info on a mobile device with just a quick scan and as more and more South Africans are using their smartphones to search for information and don´t want to have to type in urls - I think it will catch on - it just might take a little longer.

----------


## adrianh

I wonder why QR codes are not yet used in widen industry. EAN13 barcodes have to be registered internationally. EAN128 can't carry a lot of text info and Code3of9 barcodes are limited to the width of a barcode reader. The fact that so much text can be imbedded in the code and that it can be read by a cellphone opens up all sorts of interesting possibilities.

Think about a courier company; lets say the waybill accompanying a parcel is lots. They have to scan a barcode and refer back to a database. The delivery address could be imbedded in the QR code. 
What about servicing information; date of service, company who did the service, milage of service, date / milage of next service.

Another interesting use is to print the code large on a T-Shirt (Ian, you could use this with a bit of lateral thinking) with a slogan like "Scan and win" Have the QRcode direct them to a page on the website which tells them about your specials and or gives them a prize for using the code.

Imagine the implications of using a QR on a medic alert bracelet or on a common bracelet, locket or pendant. You could not only embed medical information but also name, contact numbers, etc. If each little kid on an outing has one it would be a lot easier to deal with if they did get hurt.

Then one could also print the code on your latest date's forehead. This way when you wake up in the morning you could scan the code and see her nickname, age that she told you and place to drop her off..all this without having to wake her up and make breakfast for her :-)

----------


## IanF

Adrian,
Not sure how much info a qr code can hold, but the beauty is the link to a web page. This opens up endless possibilities, the next challenge is to setup the website optimised for cellphones.

----------


## Jovana

I love QR codes, I even own a business surrounding it - iQRazycodes.com - if you guys want a SA discount, let me know  :Smile: 

The truth is, if you don't know how to use your QR code properly, it's useless. Also, black and white QR codes are officially out-dated, so spend a little time in Photoshop "prepping" your codes. You can distort ANY qr code up to 30%  :Smile:  That's a huge amount of "space" to play around with.

Most of my clients  - overseas- use their QR codes on packaging. On their flyers/business cards/sales materials.

You can not only send them to a link, you can send them to sign up for your email list, sms list, purchase a product, like a page, share a "tweet", watch a video, go on a virtual tour... as long as you make an action easier for your customer, you're winning big!  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> I love QR codes, I even own a business surrounding it - iQRazycodes.com - if you guys want a SA discount, let me know


It would have to be a pretty big discount off the $297 price tag!  :EEK!: 

That said, I like the fact that you have a nice, clean website.  Very easy on the eyes.  :Smile: 

We are planning big things with our business over the next year or so.  Smart phone apps, QR codes, the lot! Exciting times.  :Smile:

----------


## Jovana

Yeah, that's true.

Our pricing is based because we're a premium boutique design service for QR codes. In fact, we work with marketing companies who do marketing for Nicky Hilton and some other big-named Stars - so price really isn't an issue for them. 

I wouldn't even know what to charge SA companies to be honest  :Smile:  I stopped trying a long time ago to get clients in SA. However, we do have a daily deal going on Mightydeals.com on the 18th. Our QR codes will be on special for $99  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

> black and white QR codes are officially out-dated


...but then, so is intelligent thought in America...

----------


## Dave A

Why QR codes won't last - seems the next wave is coming already.

----------


## Jovana

With these sort of things - people always like to predict the worst. Fortunately, a company in the states did a survey with American Businesses. I believe somewhere of 40% wanted to do more QR code marketing  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

Considering the risk of not knowing where the QR code is going to take me, as explained in that document, I for one will be steering clear of them.

----------


## China lucy

:Clap: QR in chinese means honey

----------

